# Rise and fall



## thebradez (May 15, 2013)

So basically i install rise and fall its all ok so after i have installed i change compatibility to win2007 then it asks me to install additional libraries and i have to restart my computer so i do but just before it comes on it goes through some startup repair then when it is finished, when i go on the game is uninstalled and i can't play it.

I read on a website to do this - 
*Press F8 during start up (maybe multiple times) until you see a menu with about 8-10 options. One of the options is to Disable Driver Enforcer press enter with that selected. Once the computer starts up, then go into the downloads folder and find a zip file called "sfdrvup.zip" and open it. It will start a driver update that will need another system reboot when finished, but the computer should load up fine without pressing F8 again. Then you can play.*

But would that work or would it mess my computer up?, thanks for the help if it won't help please leave your answer


----------

